# From a Ranch to a Cape



## LG2720 (Aug 10, 2005)

I just bought a ranch house (29'x46') with a 3/12 metal roof with a 16" overhang. I need some professional advice - the pros and cons of trying to change the style of the house to a Cape. What I am looking for is two-fold: increase the pitch and gain some more room. The roof is driving me nuts in the winter (Northern NY)- the snow does not slide off the roof, I'm getting ice build up.  I've had problems with the melting snow & ice leaking through to the ceilings. One problem is the pine needles are keeping the snow from sliding off the roof. I've tried to keep it clean, but, it is in an area that I basically can't keep the pine needles off unless I cut down all the trees around. I thought that maybe if I increased the pitch 7/12 or 8/12 and put on a colored metal roof I would solve the problem.

One builder suggested that I have the rafters removed, add a 4 foot knee wall then go with the higher pitch and that would help with the snow and give me the extra room I was looking for.

I'm a first time homeowner, go easy on me! What should be my next move - What kind of questions should I be asking, what kind of prices should I be prepared for? Let's assume the current structure will carry the load. I will have that checked out - it was built in the early 70's and was built very solidly.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Changing home STYLES can be quite expensive. 
I'll let the roofer handle your current problems. I do remember some old articles about snow being an insulator and nails working out of old structures holding it in place. This was desireable.
I have spent my whole life in the tropics and don't want to hear about snow.


----------



## LG2720 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help. For the most part I enjoy the north country- it is the snow on the roof that drives me nuts. Plus I do not like getting on the roof - so that adds to the problem.

I was wondering if you can remove the upper part of the the trusses, sister the bottom part of the truss for support with what you would use for your floor supports and build from there. In that way it shouldn't disturb the first floor ceiling. But what do I know? I'll have to ask the roofer.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

There are plenty of Yankee roofers here. Bide your time.


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

Actually when we see a roof with snow on it...it is usually an indicator that it is well insulated. Most roofs here are built for snow load. But, on the major storms it is good to remove some weight! Other than that I kinda like the snow look!


----------



## LG2720 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Snow & Ice*

I think the attic has enough insulation. The problem is the first 2-3 feet from the overhang up the metal roof. That is where the ice build up is. Is there anything I can do that can eliminate this problem without a major project? I do still want to do something with the pitch, but, not until I have thoroughly researched the project and it's cost.

Can I use the heat wires on a metal roof? I'll be perfectly honest with you- I have found myself on a ladder at 10 pm or later knocking ice off the roof- I don't enjoy that. Not to mention the damage that has been done to it with the hammer/shovel. The last two summers we have had to take the time to repair damages caused by the guys that shoveled the roof for me twice. 
What could be causing the ice buildup on the edges?


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

You are going to have to wait for the pro's on that one! :Thumbs: ! But, I will stay tuned to learn myself! Good Luck!!


----------



## Paulsan (Jun 19, 2005)

LG2720 said:


> I just bought a ranch house (29'x46') with a 3/12 metal roof with a 16" overhang. I need some professional advice - the pros and cons of trying to change the style of the house to a Cape.
> 
> I have recently completed a job similar to what you may be looking for. My team tore off the exsisting roof, trusses and all, then added an engineered post and beam system to support a Truss Joist floor system. Of course there was a fair amount of demolition involved on the main floor to carry point loads into the basement and to excavate and pour reinforced pads for the posts. All that was left was to frame up the second story walls and set the cape cod roof trusses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm an owner of a ranch style house and have a lot of sprawl and roof issues right now. I've been getting a lot of different books on renovation of ranches from my public library.

One I would recommend is:

*Updating Classic America Ranches* by _M. Caren Connolly and Louis Wasserman_

It has a lot of design ideas, great looking houses, and simple ideas on what you can make your place look like. It is not technical; but you may get some other ideas along with the current one you have.


----------



## LG2720 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks- I'll take a look at it. I'm up to my eyeballs in magazines and books right now doing a bathroom renovation, puttting in french doors in the dining room and replacing two windows in a spare bedroom.

I was just saying this evening how amazing it is that 5 people lived in this house (my family home) and now I feel cramped in it by myself.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

If your problem is ice, just change the roof system without changing the framing and everything. Make sure to install plenty of ice shield before installing the new shingles. Problem solved.


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

You could habve a 90 mil polyurea roof covering spray applied. It would creat an impenetrable roof covering fopr all practical purposes, and would not allow any ice damming to infiltrate the building envelope. It is a two part spray applied membrane with higher physical properties than any single ply on the market.

Could come in copper or aluminum for your roofing projects. Other colors available upon request. 

As far as space, well, hire a good carpenter and architect to design your system. I do not build much as I am a do not let the water in specialist. LOL :Thumbs:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

C'mon Aaron. We know your excited about your new service offering but I have to contest that polyurea isn't for every roof. Sometimes cosmetics play a part


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

Sure they do...that is why we are offering copper ar aluminum polyurea membranes, I will bring you a sample...you wont beleive your eyes. You wear swear it is plated with liquid copper. (or aluminum) This stuff looks GOOOD!


----------



## LG2720 (Aug 10, 2005)

Aaron- what does something like that cost? The aluminum is original and has some rust spots on it - it is currently green in color (not my favorite).


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Aluminum doesn't rust, it corrodes and the corrosion is a white powder.


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

I can generally install for around 2.50-3.00 a square foot cost to you. 48 mil membrane.


----------



## LG2720 (Aug 10, 2005)

My mistake - it is galvanized steel. Any ideas for that? It was primed then painted. That definitely looks like rust in spots where the primer & paint wore off.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I know I wouldn't be happy with a spray applied roof on my house's sloped roof. Spray applied roofs look commercial, since that's what they are intended for. That's just my opinion. 

Will it be water tight? Without a doubt. Probably better than shingles.


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

3/12? This stuff would look GREAT!

http://photobucket.com/albums/v446/aaronscurlock32/POLYUREA/


----------

